# Bt In New Vehicle Problem



## mystakilla (Jul 17, 2011)

Ok, woman got a new gmc terrain, pretty much loaded out, regardless, her radio allows phones to pair but she has issues trying to get it to connect. Now here's the odd part and I'm thinking its a phone issue.

We both have bolts, mine is rooted ofcourse, hers is not. Besides her having connection issues, when it does connect at times she has no phone book listed.
My phone on the other hand connects without a hitch and all my contacts are listed in the phone book.
Does anyone else have issues like this with non rooted bolts?


----------



## darkmatter (Oct 25, 2011)

The vehicle should send a request to the phone to ask for permission to download the phone book. Perhaps she missed that step, or accidentally hit no instead of yes, or something?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## mystakilla (Jul 17, 2011)

Yea we got that question and hit "always". But not only that, it doesn't connect at times. 
I figured since mine has no issue with it that it would have to be the phone or rom related since hers isn't rooted.


----------



## KidJoe (Aug 15, 2011)

Similar problem in my Saab 9-4x w/Nav (Bose system)... Phonebook showed up once or twice, now doesn't show up.

I'm rooted w/2.11.605.5. I've allowed the PB Access request when prompted on the TB, even tried "always allow" first. Have tried deleting and repairing.

Car works fine with my Bionic and BB 9780.


----------



## cam30era (Jul 25, 2011)

Fwiw : my rooted T'bolt connects and pairs with no problem with my SRX, which has the same hardware and software as your Terrain.


----------



## KidJoe (Aug 15, 2011)

cam30era said:


> Fwiw : my rooted T'bolt connects and pairs with no problem with my SRX, which has the same hardware and software as your Terrain.


And it shows the TB's phonebook on the SRX radio? Are you using stock rom, or a custom one?

My 9-4x is built on same platform. Similar stereo system...

I just wiped my TB (skipped through setup so there is no data on it), and repaired. Initial connection, I see Phonebook. Disconnect the TB & reconnect it, or turn car off/on for phone to disconnect/reconnect, and phonebook no longer there.


----------



## cam30era (Jul 25, 2011)

KidJoe said:


> And it shows the TB's phonebook on the SRX radio? Are you using stock rom, or a custom one?
> 
> My 9-4x is built on same platform. Similar stereo system...
> 
> I just wiped my TB (skipped through setup so there is no data on it), and repaired. Initial connection, I see Phonebook. Disconnect the TB & reconnect it, or turn car off/on for phone to disconnect/reconnect, and phonebook no longer there.


Yes, it shows the phone book. I've successfully used several aosp roms : cm7, omgb, TheROM v4, and currently Liquid 3.2.

I always get two security requests when pairing for the first time. I've noticed that if I don't respond promptly, it doesn't download the phone book.


----------



## mystakilla (Jul 17, 2011)

My phone works great in the terrain, mine is rooted.
My girlfriends bolt is not and hers is the one that has the problems with the terrain


----------



## KidJoe (Aug 15, 2011)

cam30era said:


> Yes, it shows the phone book. I've successfully used several aosp roms : cm7, omgb, TheROM v4, and currently Liquid 3.2.
> 
> I always get two security requests when pairing for the first time. I've noticed that if I don't respond promptly, it doesn't download the phone book.


Interesting. On the Bionic I only see one request..

Then again... I'm starting to think my stereo is to blame because after trying things with the TB to get it working again... I lost Phonebook on the Bionic and BB, which were working!?! I managed to get the bionic working again, haven't tried with the BB or the TB again yet.


----------



## KidJoe (Aug 15, 2011)

mystakilla said:


> My phone works great in the terrain, mine is rooted.
> My girlfriends bolt is not and hers is the one that has the problems with the terrain


Btw, what year Terrain? and do you have Nav or not?

When I had my late father's 2010 Terrain without Nav (Pioneer system), Bluetooth Phonebook access didn't work. I didn't even get prompted by the phone that the car was trying to access the phone book.


----------



## mystakilla (Jul 17, 2011)

It's a 2012, they come standard with a in dash touch screen/backup camera. It doesn't have nav, just on star


----------



## cam30era (Jul 25, 2011)

KidJoe said:


> Btw, what year Terrain? and do you have Nav or not?
> 
> When I had my late father's 2010 Terrain without Nav (Pioneer system), Bluetooth Phonebook access didn't work. I didn't even get prompted by the phone that the car was trying to access the phone book.


You have to have the Nav option to be able to download your phone book on a 2011. And the phonebook dl was not offered on 2010 MY. If one has a 2010, they're out of luck.


----------



## mystakilla (Jul 17, 2011)

Well that's about dumb, why would the nav option affect the phonebook stuff, weird....

Doesn't explain my issue though, until she let's me root phone I won't know if its a Rom issue or gmc issue.


----------



## cam30era (Jul 25, 2011)

mystakilla said:


> Well that's about dumb, why would the nav option affect the phonebook stuff, weird....
> 
> Doesn't explain my issue though, until she let's me root phone I won't know if its a Rom issue or gmc issue.


It's all about marketing and profit margins.


----------

